# I m using slimatee??? But concern is this I m breastfeeding? It's herbal....it should



## Sukhan007

Is it fine to drink slimatee? I m breastfeeding?? It is herbal ....... It should b fine?


----------



## jools21

wouldnt recommend it its full of laxatives and caffeine

just because something is herbal doesnt make it safe


----------



## AnGP53

i agree with jools21 and in addition diet supplements are going to make you feel like your having a mini heart attack they are sooooo dangerous ! and especially for LO since your bf 
if you want to loose weight check out my thread linked it down below the weight loose drinking grapefruit or eating the fruit it self is sooo natural and safe for you and LO 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...urge-share-weight-loss-solution-busy-mom.html


----------

